# What Cooking Stuff Do You Have?



## PastaKing (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you guys find that you ask people for cooking things around christmas time? I for one don't have alot from Pampered Chef. I really don't like the products. However, as far as everything else goes, lol, I have TONS!! I am loaded with pans and pots, and I have a gadget for everything. I STILL don't have enough. 

Over the weekend we went to Sears to get our taxes done. I HAD to stop by the cooking ware section, and yes, I bought another pan. My wife can't seem to understand it, so i kinda tell her it's like her and shoes. Then she understands lol.

I have been getting into cuting boards. I have a nice big thick wooden one, but I have about 4 plastic ones.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a bowl fetish - I LOVE bowls!  Nesting bowls (especially if they are different colors), large bowls from Italy, just bowls...........I have no room left - I had to finally give a bowl away!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, man, why'd you ask this  question?  You're a big meanie.

No, never mind.  I love so many cooking toys, I can't settle on just ONE thing.  I love gadgets and nifty appliances and I'm blessed because we have a couple of really great thrift stores that ALWAYS have  a treat for me when I visit.  Gotten some really  awesome things  over the years.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the cookware sections too.   I have a lot of stuff too, all kinds of baking pans and gadgets.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 4, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Oh, man, why'd you ask this question? You're a big meanie.


 
lolol!! Sorry lol. Nice to see I'm not the only crazy person with lots of cooking ware.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 4, 2008)

pots and pans for every occasion...copper, enameled cast iron, raw cast iron, carbon steel, (a set of real "old" American made Calphalon in the basement which I'll use again when I can't lift the poans I have now!) even a soapstone pot from Brazil (a great bean pot!)

yes I understand..hey it's legal, right?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 4, 2008)

SS copper bottom, iron skillets, Chicago Cutlery make up most of what I have. Would love to get a good food processor soon.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2008)

Omigosh!  How could I forget!!!!! I'm a  dishware junkie.  I don't know how many different sets of dishes we have.  First, we have three different patterns/makers of antique/vintage china.  Then, there's the assortment of contemporary tableware I have that I use to "set  the scene," if you get what I mean.

After all that, there are all the clear glass pieces I  have  in at least 4 person settings.  Dinner plates, luncheon plates, soup/dessert, etc. bowls, shrimp cocktail pieces, you name it.

Hmmm.  There's a lot  more, but if I post any more, Buck will find out and I'll be "cut  off."


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a thing for trays and platters. I love them. I use them, too. Anytime anyone eats someplace other than the dining table, I have the perfect tray for whatever they are having. And Fisher (who's 5) always uses a tray with high sides so that if he spills or dribbles or drops, it's easy to clean up. Trays are my passion.

But I have a very healthy attachment to shoes, too, PastaKing!


----------



## plumies (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, my name is Carol and I'm a kitchen gadget junkie. I have been so for over 20 years.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 5, 2008)

Aw Man, PastaKing, Pampered Chef is a wonderful thing and offering more and more for the _serious_ cook.  Wouldn't wanna be without my stoneware, or my cookware (both non-stick and stainless pieces) for that matter!  Also have an old copper bottom set, a few pieces of cast iron, a Le Creuset oval casserole, some stock pots and essentials from my parents' restaurant, and a few different cutlery lines.  And let's not forget pottery collections, Grandma's Currier & Ives  ... love dishes, you name it, I got it.  DH and girls got me the coolest immersion blender for Christmas and I'm currently lobbying for a new food processor. 

My favorite?  My 4.5 quart satin copper Kitchen Aid ... if only I could afford that 6 quart monster at Williams Sonoma, but $900!  **choke**


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, my mom says I have too much cooking stuff already!


----------



## pavellina (Mar 5, 2008)

ok...i must admit...
i'm a compulsive buyer of glasses mugs and coffee cups.
i love them so much...
about pans and cooking toys i have not so many because i have no room enough, but the last madness is a waffle maker (never used still) and i love so much also biscuits cutters...


----------



## Blondelle (Mar 5, 2008)

My weakness is stainless All-Clad and enameled cast iron, especially Staub, and cookbooks. I haven't been really cooking that much so it's strange that I have all this, but I want it---AND it makes me very happy.

Does anyone know the rhyme or reason behind cookware junkie-dom? Why do we want all this, and why does it make us happy. THAT I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

plumies said:


> Hi, my name is Carol and I'm a kitchen gadget junkie. I have been so for over 20 years.


It's okay, Carol. You're among friends here and no one will judge you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

pavellina said:


> ok...i must admit...
> i'm a compulsive buyer of glasses mugs and coffee cups.
> i love them so much...
> about pans and cooking toys i have not so many because i have no room enough, but the last madness is a waffle maker (never used still) and i love so much also biscuits cutters...


I forgot coffee mugs! I love them, too, and have way too many to keep in the cupboard at any one time. I have to rotate them periodically.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 5, 2008)

Women never have enough shoes.
Men never have enough tools.
Children never have enough toys.
Cooks never have enough stuff, either - and seldom have enough space to store all that they already have!

I'm constantly faced with the problem of seeing something I could use for something, something I would like to have for some reason, but faced with the reality of - Where would I put it if I had it and how often would I really use it?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Women never have enough shoes.
> Men never have enough tools.
> Children never have enough toys.
> Cooks never have enough stuff, either - and seldom have enough space to store all that they already have!
> ...


 
Ha totally true. I promised myself to acquire nothing  as I am renovating my new house and everything is in storage. (I moved on with almost nothing of my own and was used to having a fully stocked high end kitchen DeMeyere LeCreuset Whustoff and all sorts of $$$ stuff)

While I miss the fancy stuff my personal taste runs to the vintage. Free of Mrs Fussysnob I couldn't resuist the urge to acquire (and dredge up the old inherited stuff) things that were more "Me" so now I am like a junkie filling my storage unit and stuffing the litte kitchen I am about to demo with stuff trading things out of storage etc.

I have a utilitarian set of muticlad cuisinart saucepans and skillets that I bought used and feel free to abuse without repercussion but I love the vintage stuff the most. I have some quite  large old farberware pots and a bunch of vintage pyrex and corningware bowls and bakeware. I have 3 Griswold cast iron skillets that are battered but really sweet anyway. A couple grill pans (Lodge and LC) and a handful of old knives (a bunch of old Chicago Cutlery and some hefty antique carbon steel one of which is a Sabatier)

Nothing I have was expensive and none of it is really high end but It all has a purpose and it is all durable. I will probably fill in the middle with a couple good SS pieces and I really miss the LC so when I have the dough I will get some of that but my goal is to have a lot of different and unfussy things. My kitchen is tiny in an 1800s rowhouse so I while I love to have lots of toys they have to be utilitarian to justify thier existance. Just cant wait to have the kitchen done so I can play will all of them.

The sad cheapo Ikea pots that were supposed to get me through the renovation have been turned into dogbowls where the perform nicely.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 24, 2008)

I like to buy expensive cookware 2nd hand from thrift shops and garage sales.  

I am a sucker for kitchen equipment, and I need a 12 step program.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 24, 2008)

A more appropriate question (for me) would be "What cooking stuff DON'T I have?"

I am kinda iffy on used dishes and cookware.  Don't ask me why, it's just a hangup.  I realize it makes absolutely no sense, and don't think less of anybody who does use it, I am just plain wierd.  I can't even use my late grandmother's china, that's how crazy it is.  Now if it were passed directly to me by someone, that might be different, but this changed hands a couple of times before it got to me.  Why should that matter?  I have no idea!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I have a thing for trays and platters. I love them. I use them, too. Anytime anyone eats someplace other than the dining table, I have the perfect tray for whatever they are having. And Fisher (who's 5) always uses a tray with high sides so that if he spills or dribbles or drops, it's easy to clean up. Trays are my passion.
> 
> But I have a very healthy attachment to shoes, too, PastaKing!


 
Ditto on the serving trays and platters.  Dang things are expensive though. 

I'm not a gadget person.  I think the most 'gadgety' thing I have is a dough scraper or potato peeler.  I have fetishes for aluminum sheet pans, stock pots and grills though.  Everything else "Is What It Is"  I selectively add to my All Clad collection.  I want pots and pans that will me used, not hidden in the back of the cabinet.  I like the handles on All Clad tools because they match the pans, but I don't think I'll be spending $45 smackaroos for a sieve anytime soon.

If you don't mind 'commercial type' kitchenwares, check out Bigtray.com for some great deals.  Oooh, almost forgot, lay-off my ladles!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL!!

I moved 40 min from my closest relative for the soul purpose of being logistically silly to "borrow" my kitchen stuff!


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 24, 2008)

_When I moved down here I had to down size. I had a huge yard sale, which almost paid for the moving van. Most of the good stuff was kithcen stuff. I wanted to die._
_      Now I'm back to garage sale ing and seeing some things I had _
_and I want to die. Boy is it tough to have to turn away._
_      But some stuff you just have to have, or not give up,stuff you remember when you were a kid. That's the stuff I still won't say no to._
_     Keep the shoes, I'll cook barefoot any day!_


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 24, 2008)

I can certainly sympathize, Quicksilver. When we moved down here, we had some stuff shipped, but since we were paying by weight, we were careful about it. We had huge garage sales and gave so much stuff away. The KitchenAid mixer, Cuisinart food processor, espresso maker, toaster oven, crockpot and DH's mothers' pots and pans HAD to come with us. One thing we left behind that I still almost weep about: an oval dutch oven made of cast iron and porcelain with "Waterford" stamped on the bottom. My hubby bought it at Salvation Army for $3! Oh, I wish I still had it for making _carnitas. _It ended up back at Salvation Army. I hope someone is enjoying it........


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Apr 24, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Women never have enough shoes.
> Men never have enough tools.
> Children never have enough toys.
> * Cooks never have enough stuff,* either - and seldom have enough space to store all that they already have!
> ...



I think as long as you use the stuff its worth it!


----------



## ErikC (Apr 24, 2008)

My Pasta Machine is something that I just can't do without. Aside from Ravioli and other stuffed pastas, I far prefer making fresh pasta, and rolling it out by hand is just too hard.
I am currently negotiating for a mixer next, but most of the time it is books that I ask for or am given for gifts. If I can't be cooking or eating, then the next best thing is reading about it! (or posting about it!).


----------



## Wart (Apr 24, 2008)

I have enough stuff.

No, Really, I do.

Wife shops at thrift stores. She brings home an Atlas pasta roller. Cool, we now have the machine to go with the manual that came mismatched with the Imperia roller we've had for several years.

It was $5, she couldn't say no.

I've begged her to stop bringing this stuff home because once I see it I want to keep it.

How can I say no to a squeeze the handle pancake flipper?

Or a set of consumer Henkles to go with the set of twins?

Or a Marquest bean pot?

Or, Or, Or .... !!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 24, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Ditto on the serving trays and platters.  Dang things are expensive though.
> 
> I'm not a gadget person.  I think the most 'gadgety' thing I have is a dough scraper or potato peeler.  I have fetishes for aluminum sheet pans, stock pots and grills though.  Everything else "Is What It Is"  I selectively add to my All Clad collection.  I want pots and pans that will me used, not hidden in the back of the cabinet.  I like the handles on All Clad tools because they match the pans, but I don't think I'll be spending $45 smackaroos for a sieve anytime soon.
> 
> If you don't mind 'commercial type' kitchenwares, check out Bigtray.com for some great deals.  Oooh, almost forgot, lay-off my ladles!


Thanks for pointing me at BigTray.com. They have lots of goodies my local restaurant supply place doesn't have. I actually love commercial stuff. It's usually very durable as well as reasonable so I don't have to worry when the kids cook. I picked up a couple of very heavy, commercial stock pots at a junk shop a couple of weeks ago for $10. I was thrilled! And ladles are very exciting to me, too. Do you have a thing for spatulas like I do?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you have a thing for spatulas like I do?


 
Naah.  I'm a tongs kinda guy.


----------



## kmarlec (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a new "addict," I must say!  I LOVE enameled cast iron cookware and the way it cooks.  It's pretty and "makes me happy" looking at it when I cook  I've recently spent a fortune on "good buys" including Le Creuset, Staub, Mario Batali, IKEA, and others.  All of my pots have a special use, at least in my mind!  Will I ever recover?


----------



## college_cook (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't really like the gizmos and gadgets that are specific for just one thing... uni-taskers as Alton Brown says.  I did get used to have a certain amount of equipment at hand when I was working in restaurants though, so I like to have large sheet pans, a FP with attachments, stand mixer + attachment (thats what I'm working on aquiring), a couple of pots and pans in various sizes, knives, utensils (whisks, spats, microplane, measuring stuff) , silpat, mixing bowls.  Things like a garlic press or an egg separator or egg slicer?  No thanks.


----------



## meshoo96 (Apr 26, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> lolol!! Sorry lol. Nice to see I'm not the only crazy person with lots of cooking ware.



I WANT more cook ware, but have no more room. I see all you guys posting and I WISH I could be that crazy. When you go from a house with cabinets everywhere and countertops that seemed endless to a condo with 3 counters that are 3ft wide each and only 3 cabinets for cookware and "tupperware" you become quite limited.


----------



## jet (Apr 26, 2008)

There are two places where I must exercise restraint: bookstores and cooking stores. 
Right now I see a new knife on the horizon.

On the topic of coffee cups, where do you guys find enough coffee cups to have a collection?  The last time I went looking, about the only thing I could find were jumbo mugs that could almost double as a stockpot.


----------



## Blondelle (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm afraid there is no cure once you have the affliction. There are only periods of brief remission when you run out of funds or room. I'm writing this as I lovingly look at my own collection of Staubs and Le Creusets. The only solace is that most of us here have the same disease...LOL. With some women it's shoes, some jewelry, some clothes, but with us it's pretty cookware. One has to do in this life what makes us happy. Enjoy your addiction ;-)!


----------



## Blondelle (Apr 26, 2008)

With limited space you have to be creative and think outside the box, or in this case the kitchen ;-). Do you have room for an armoire outside the kitchen? A nearby closet. An etegare inside the kitchen? What about a corner for a Le Creuset iron multi level rack for your cast iron? Do you have space for a hanging cookware rack? No one says everything has to be right in the kitchen. You can have your most used pieces there, and the rest nearby.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2008)

Blondelle said:


> With limited space you have to be creative and think outside the box, or in this case the kitchen ;-). Do you have room for an armoire outside the kitchen? A nearby closet. An etegare inside the kitchen? What about a corner for a Le Creuset iron multi level rack for your cast iron? Do you have space for a hanging cookware rack? No one says everything has to be right in the kitchen. You can have your most used pieces there, and the rest nearby.



Whoa!  Truer  words  were  never  said!!!    Our  kitchen  is  so  small  we have  go  go outside  to open  the oven  door.  I have  cookware and appliances  all over the  house.  Our 18-quart electric  roaster  lives  under  the bed in  a guest  room.   Same for waffle irons and  such.

Buck  is  always amazed  that I can remember  where  everything  is.   Don't  know.   It's  just  me.

As for hanging  things  overhead,  our  kitchen  looks like a culinary  stalactite wonder.  Hey, it works  for  us.   And, until  the kitchen is  remodeled  - after winning  the lottery, which we don't  play - it will have  to  stay this  way.

We really  don't mind because  it works  so well.   "If  it ain't  broke.  Don't  break it!"


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

kitchen stalactite----that's really a great mental image, Katie!!!!  Um,,,, I never fill my drawers with totally useless junk ever......and I totally mean it........ever.........No you can't bring cameras into my kitchen..........ever..........


----------



## vilasman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, I am a kitchen stuff junkie, is this the rehab thread, I have a lot of pyrex, and I am seriously thinking of getting more 9x13's (have 3 or 4) and 10x15's ( have 3 want 6 of each) after this past weekend and getting a second refrigerator to keep all that cooked food in. But then I do have 3 more of each at my moms house. And a worker freezer that isn't doing anything there as well... But beyond the casseroles I have, what would probably add up to 4 complete sets of the glass mixing bowels, I have the glass Pastry layout thingys that have circles on them so you cant cut pie crust to size. I have a lot of pyrex ramekins and so many pyrex pie plates that I might consider selling some at a yard sale. I have about 20. I caught a corning revere store that was going out of business.
I have a pretty complete collection of lodge cast iron
I have a pretty complete collection nissin thermos' to take coffee and left overs to work
I have about half of a complete collection of K/A small appliances. Need to get accessories for the mixer and the food processor,  need to get a hand  mixer and perhaps the K/A waffle maker, I am definitely getting another K/A slow cooker and a K/A griddle
And the steel Jar for my blender
I need a new deep fryer, dont quite know where I'll put it but so what

I bet I have something no one else has. A collection of about 300 quart and pint size mason jars just waiting to be filled. And If you have that, I even have a few gallon sized mason jars. Which we will say are hand me downs from my grandma. Even if she did die 10-15 years before I was born. She knew I was coming.
I have a set of anolon that I love, I am building a set of anolon knives that I love.

I have 4 different butcher block cutting boards. All are different sizes. I see 1 or 2 more coming because I am seeing that DW is lining them up next to each other on the counter and using them as the food prep surface. I think there should be more so that more counter top can be covered.

You know what I really want... that home soda making thing. That might be cost saving


----------



## Leolady (Apr 29, 2008)

What color are your mason jars villasman?

I collect the aqua glass ones and use them for canisters.  I would guesstimate I have over 130 ranging in size from one pint to 6 gallons.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 29, 2008)

Vilasman, how big is your kitchen? Wow, you must be a master organizer! If I had that much Pyrex, I wouldn't know where to put it or how to find it after I put it somewhere!


----------



## Blondelle (Apr 29, 2008)

Before you get any more Pyrex you might want to take a look at this. They are true stories. Countless numbers of people who have been burned, cut, and hurt by shattering and exploding Pyrex. Dinners ruined, dishwashers ruined, ovens ruined. People and pets traumatized by these exploding for no reason with glass flying everywhere. These were in cabinets, on counters, and hadn't even been heated or used.

I'm not able to post the link. Go to "consumeraffairs" and add the usual before and afters and search for Pyrex. Scary stuff!


----------



## Mama (Apr 29, 2008)

Gadgets, gadgets and more gadgets!  I love going to Williams Sonoma and Crate and Barrel and just looking through the gadgets!  Sometimes I find myself watching Alton Brown and saying, "I want that and one of those!"


----------



## vilasman (Apr 30, 2008)

I've shattered a Pyrex dish. It's not all purpose, treat it any kind of way, rough and tumble like... I would say Cast Iron but Even that needs some care and will shatter under the right conditions. Treat pyrex right and it will treat you right.

As for how I store it, one day, maybe thursday before DW starts cooking for real again I will take a picture of the kitchen. The pyrex...

In a corner cabinet...
Top shelf 3 10x15's nested with lids and 4 9x13's with lids
next shelf down; 1 of both sizes of the round and the oblong cobbler dishes with lids and 4 8x8 dishes with lids and 2 2 qt oval casseroles
next shelf down; 4 4qt bowls, 3 2.5 qt bowls, 4 1.5 qt bowls, 2 2qt bowls
next shelf down all food storage dishes; 3 6 cup and 2 3 cu square containers, 6 2 cup, 3 1.6 qt, 2 1 qt and 4 1 cup that have lids and another 6 that don't, and a 8 cup, 4 cup ,2 cup and 1 cup measure and I think I lids for these.

On a shelf in a different cabinet are 2 8 cu, 1, 2cup and 1 cup measuring cup

Over the ice box in a cabinet are 3 16 oz , 4 7 oz and 12 4 oz ramekins
in the pantry 4 of the large and 4 of the small oblong 2 section , I dont know what you call them, but I got them so we could serve like dip and salsa or guacamole in 1 dish and keep them seperate

in the buffet are 5 of the decorative edge and 7 of the regular 9 inch pie plates 

and finally in the basement there 4 of the 9x13 and 2 of the oblong casserole dish insulated carriers.

Tomorrow I will expound on what else I have and how I use this stuff.

Oh yeah, we do have the obligatory 3 dish casserole set with the flowers on the side. But I really think I took it from my moms other house


----------



## foodguy (May 3, 2008)

My favorite thing seems to be buying authentic cookware from countries I travel to.  My latest gadget is an "asador de arepa" from Colombia.  It's a frying pan thats made for cooking arepas. A Colombian corn cake.


----------



## LexLuv101 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have too many kitchen gadgets. Sadly I really do use most of them so what can you do? Not surprisingly space is an issue in my apartment kitchen.

I have two George Foreman grills, one small and one large, both given to me as gifts. Since I live in an apartment they sub for cooking outside. Also, I really do prefer using them over an oven or stovetop, love the ease of use and how well everything always turns out. I use these several times a week so can't part with them to save room (sigh) I have thought of tossing the small but strangely I use it the most. I like keeping the large around too for when the small won't suffice for the size. I'm afraid if I toss one, the other will break, leaving me having to buy a new one. They stack on top of each other anyway, so really having two doesn't take up more space than just having one.

I have a sandwich machine which I love to use to make grilled cheeses. The sandwiches just taste better to me and this machine is wonderful for four sandwiches as lunch for me and my son in a pinch.

A blender, surprisingly use very little. I have to keep it around when the vodka monster comes aknocking though...

A small food processor that needs serious upgrading. Doesn't take up too much room and I use it often during cooking, what a lifesaver.

I have 2 microwaves. A large one I enjoy cooking with, and another white one I have to keep because it came with the apartment (sigh). I keep it in a bedroom closet.

A juicer. This large thing was the most expensive at 90 something and bought years ago when I was in my health kick. I use it very rarely but keep meaning to...so it's one of THOSE appliances. I know I would kick myself forever if I got rid of it though, so...

I have one of those worthless Walmart cappuccino machines. Doesn't work well enough so I have it sitting there in the corner where the teas and coffee collection are for looks. The coffee pot by it actually does get used for guests who drink coffee. That area (besides my teas!) mainly just serve as decoration.

I have an iced tea machine. generally people buy these and never use them. I, however, use it about five times per week. I drink so much tea it's been a godsend on keeping up with making tea and having the exact measurements come out every time. Truthfully I cannot tell the difference with tea on stove versus tea in this machine. Fresh tea versus store-bought, now THAT I can tell. This is my second one, the other broke, and the 2 pitchers they went with the machines have cracked from too frequent use and heat. It's the most used appliance, though.

A Cocoa machine. See the space issues yet? I bought this when I was on my cappuccino kick and the Walmart machine didnt cut it. Surprisingly this works very well and I love it. It's fun, easy, and creates genuine froth at the top of the finished drink that stays. It also keeps the drink warm as it starts to cool by heating back up again. I use it around once a month, I'd say.

Oh, and of course a bread machine. I'm a big bread addict and bake dough in there, freeze, and generally bake in the oven. I sometimes bake the bread in the machine, depending on the recipe and how it affects taste.

I have a hand mixer for blending, and a stand-up hand mixer I use exclusively for soap making. I have the little coffee bean grinder as I only use whole coffee beans.

I have a small pasta machine too. I have a decent collection of tupperware as I put everything in there for the fridge. I store the unused tupperware in a drawer in the fridge. I also collect tea pots and tea sets which take up too much kitchen space. See why I have no room? Groans


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 4, 2008)

You store empty Tupperware in your refrigerator?


----------



## pmacino (Jun 9, 2008)

I've got quite a bit (At least I think so )...

Pots and Pans mix of All-Clad Copper Core, Demeyere, Le Creuset, and Calphalon One (I prefer the All-Clad)
Cutlery - Shun Elite, Masanobu, Shun Classic, Misomo, some Wustof Steak Knives.
Blocks - Assortment of BooS and True Bamboo
Processor - Viking
Toaster - Kitchen-Aid
Slow Cooker - All-Clad, and Crock-Pot
Blenders - Breville Hemisphere, and Viking Immersion. 
Bread Machine
Microwave - Viking
Iced Tea Brewer (3qt)
Favorite Gadgets...Microplanes, Chef'sPlanet PrepTaxi Scoop, OXO Stainless Prep Bowls (one's with measuring lines inside), All-Clad (Stainless), Rosle, and Le Creuset (Silicon) utensils...I have Chef'n and Pyrex too..Korin Whetstones.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jun 28, 2008)

You could say that I am a cookware junkie.  I have an entire room dedicated to my cookware.  I have six big stainless steel racks filled with cookware.  I have almost every stainless piece from All-Clad.  Yes....Yes...Yes...I am addicted. I even have a blog about my pans.  Do I cook?  Some.  I think I am a better shopper than a cook!  My husband makes fun of my pans constantly.


----------



## Llamaso (Jun 28, 2008)

I made my own proof box out of wood.  I use a light for heat hooked up to a reostat so I can regulate the heat.  Its my own invention and it works.  

I have most the "stuff" I want.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 28, 2008)

college_cook said:


> I don't really like the gizmos and gadgets that are specific for just one thing... uni-taskers as Alton Brown says. I did get used to have a certain amount of equipment at hand when I was working in restaurants though, so I like to have large sheet pans, a FP with attachments, stand mixer + attachment (thats what I'm working on aquiring), a couple of pots and pans in various sizes, knives, utensils (whisks, spats, microplane, measuring stuff) , silpat, mixing bowls. Things like a garlic press or an egg separator or egg slicer? No thanks.


 I agree an the uni-taskers but still once in a while I get sucked into buying one and then want to shoot myself. Here are some you just dont need some I have bought some I did not. Quesadilla Maker, Pizza maker, egg poacher, electric wok, omelet pan that cooks two separate sides, egg separater, crepe pan, ice tea maker and the list gos on for these things you don't need because you can use what you have. Most of this garbage is the as you see on TV and that includes the miracle hair removers, lip plumpers and all the other baloney.
Then again don't we all want the miracle item that will change our lives and make it better for only $19.99 plus S&H.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm afraid I am a sucker for those little specialty items like egg slicers. Last time I was in the states I bought a wonderful little tool that takes the pit out of avocados and slices them. It works! And I love my little lime squeezer that every Mexican household has. So I have all these things in baskets on shelves in my kitchen so that they are pretty accessible, but I'll have to admit that there are some I don't use too often.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

I love every whisk that I have ever bought and I own five.........even found a use for my plastic whisk for use in my non-stick pans......works great for stirring in the Aveeno oatmeal bath solutions that tend to unstick like gluey clumps in your tub and disperse them evenly throughout......that whisk does the job and you have less of a mess to clean up afterwards or if you want to mix in bath salts, etc............


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh, my....this is embarrassing. I avoid the "knives" thread, because I don't have any forged knives. I have bought them and used them, and then passed them on. They are nice, but that big fat thing at the base of the blade makes them sharpen funny after a time. Yes, I know, forged steel blades are harder than stamped steel blades, and hold an edge longer. I am not a professional cook/chef, whatever. I cook at home. I use Chicago Cutlery knives, and I have a kitchen drawer FULL of them, all blades sharp, all handles oiled. In the block on the counter, I have old-pattern Chicago Cutlery Metropolitan knives, same handle style as the walnut ones but in black nylon. Dishwasher safe. I sharpen rarely but properly, and use a ceramic stick when I do. Steel them occasionally when using, and they cut just fine. Light, nice balance, but, well, you know...a whole drawer full. Probably a hundred or so. I find them in thrift stores, and only buy the nicer ones. My current fave is my Metropolitan 641, a 6" chefs' knife, followed by the 529, a 7"  serrated bread slicer, the PERFECT sandwich knife. Bowls, too, but that is already another thread.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Jul 3, 2008)

I love getting new kitchen stuff for Christmas!  I'm happiest with getting kitchen stuff, a gift card to Hobby Lobby or, a gift card to a restaurant or store.  I do NOT like getting clothes for Christmas 'cause I'm likely to tell the person to take it back or I'll ask for the receipt for it 'cause I'm VERY picky at what I wear...gotta wear soft stuff, certain styles & colors, & etc.  I can always use some sort of a new item, whether big or small.

I've got 2 Tupperware Ultra 21 sets that my sister & I bought brand new several years ago when Ultra 21 was sold.  I've slowly started picking up an occasional piece here & there for cheap prices at garage sales & thrift stores.  I also like glass baking dishes.  I don't bake cakes in the 9 x 13-in. pans.  I bake in my glass 9 x 13-in. dishes instead and the one dish bigger than that.  I bake brownies & etc. in my 2 different sizes of jelly roll/brownie pans.  I have 2 of the smaller one and one of the bigger one.  I also have various sizes of glass pie plates.  My newest baking items are the non-stick springform pans.  I've had a 10-in. pan but recently threw it away in the recycle bin.  It was getting rusty and it's the regular metal kind.  So, I went into a Kitchen Collection store last month and bought a set that has a 10-in. & two different sizes of 9+ in. pans.  I also bought 2 of the smallest ones...my treasured babies.  LOL  I love small things and know that I'll eventually use them when I make half of a batch or less of a cheesecake or other thing that uses springform pans.  I'm a plastic spatula and metal & round, plastic whisk collector.  I have various sizes of each and each group stands up in containers next to my sister's & my stove.

A few years ago, my mom made a cover for my Kitchen Aid stand mixer.  Then she's made a cover for our 4-slice toaster.  She's made us a few pot holders...both squares & mitts...prefer the squares 'cause I only use the mitts under hot stuff.  She made us hanging towels...fabric on the top.

Every 2 - 3 years, I tend to add a new appliance either because I need it or, I've gotta replace an old one.  It's best when I ask for those for Christmas 'cause my sister will buy them for me.  I don't always have room for an appliance and so, I've gotta make room for the new one.  LOL

Darlene


----------



## johnbit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the list could be very long for me. I own all kind of weird cooking stuffs, including Chinese and Japanese cooking tools


----------

